# Check your exhaust pipes for condoms, Moorhead woman says



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

https://www.valleynewslive.com/content/news/Check-your-exhaust-pipes-for-condoms-565262451.html

I checked, but couldn't find the tailpipe, but maybe it's too dark out.

I'll check again tomorrow when it's sunny out.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is why I and many others carry an air compressor in the trunk, we can inflate our condoms any where we want, we don't need a tail pipe.


----------

